
Design Patterns in Dynamic Languages (1996) - xxuser
https://norvig.com/design-patterns/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468164)

------
andrix
I wonder if there is an updated version of this wonderful resource by Norvig.
I read it about 12 years ago, and I still found it so useful. In general, all
the work by Peter Norvig is so clear, simple to read, and enjoyable.

------
darkerside
I would love a guide to design patterns in dynamic languages that doesn't
presuppose a familiarity with design patterns in static languages. Most of the
design pattern guides I've read, it tried to read, follow this same
assumption.

I suppose a workaround would be to learn a static language well enough to
understand the need for the full set of design patterns, and then read a guide
like this, but it seems like there should be a more elegant way.

~~~
ptx
Harry Percival's upcoming Python book might interest you, although I think
it's focused more on patterns for structuring the application than patterns
for the small details:
[https://www.cosmicpython.com/](https://www.cosmicpython.com/)

~~~
andrix
Cool. I'll take a look at the book. I was specifically interested in Python
design patterns. I still remember the talk from Alex Martinelli at Google:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vJJlVBVTFg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vJJlVBVTFg),
and I just saw there is an updated version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeuChRCByZc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeuChRCByZc)

